# Extremely disappointed with BMW !!!



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

greentrbo95gst said:


> I saw one with a roof box on it and it looked really cook. I have never driven the Panamera.
> This one kind of has a horse shoe shape like the FF.
> Ferrari doesn't offer anything unless you spend couple million with them. Then you can tour the factory.


As a Ferrari owner, I can clarify a couple of things. First, Ferrari does allow you to take delivery of your new car in Maranello. It's not an "ED" program per se, but they will fuss over you and you can drive your car around the environs for a couple of days before returning it for shipment. But to do this, you need to be a Ferrari "A-Lister" and way up that list. Probably takes a lot more than $2M to arrive!

On the other hand, a factory tour is available to all owners. Wife and I had been plotting a sort of dual ED - Pick up the new BMW in Munich, drive to Maranello for the new Prancing Horse, factory tour, etc. Alas, not to be but fun contemplating.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

greentrbo95gst said:


> I apologize for this picture heavy and emotional post.
> 
> We received no explanation, no communication and nothing that would help save this relationship. I feel betrayed and used by a corporate giant.


In other words, you want us to know that you are an extremely exceptional individual, and a huge supporter of the marque, despite the fact you've been a BF member for 15 years, and have made fewer than 200 posts? And that the selfish, short-sighted, nefarious and evil forces at BMWAG have done you irreparable harm?

I do feel sorry for the long-time 'Festers who have shared their BMW journeys with us for years. The gang we've ridden along with during the good times as well as the bad. And I feel REALLY sorry for the Jon Shafer's of this world who were blind-sided by this decision and have had to scramble to appease upset and entitled customers.

But the drama, whining and virtue-signaling I can do without.



Jon Shafer said:


> This story is going to have a wonderful ending...
> 
> :thumbup:


And look at that. The situation is resolved. Kudo's to Jon.


----------

